# DIGICAM



## BLITZ~KRIEG! (Aug 21, 2005)

i wanna buy a digicam...within 15000. plz suggest some good ones.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

Try Nikon Coolpix Series, good ones...

Shud be in Hardware Reviews i guess...


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 21, 2005)

Nikon Coolpix!! I think this is my 100th post recommending it


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 22, 2005)

Yup go for Nikon coolpix series they are best


----------



## Charley (Aug 22, 2005)

*Old member, did u forget the SEARCH option*

Here u are.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20320

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26699


----------

